# Driver Available



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Looking for plowing work in North Jersey, I can operate anything, from a jeep, pickup, dump truck with plow, to a cat loader or a skidsteer. I have 5 years of experience in plowing.

Jeff


----------

